# My rabbits testicle looks swollen...



## MagneticLove

so today i was going to clip his nails and i saw that one of his testicles looked swollen on the bottom half. it is a very light pink color with very blood red looking veins. he has been eating and pooping normal. anyone know what this could be?

by the way he is not neutered


----------



## aurora369

How old is the rabbit? And is he warm?

When any mammal is warm, the testicles will hang lower to keep the sperm cooler. 

He could also be maturing more and thus getting bigger testicles.

Seeing veins is normal on a testicle. I would worry if they are deep red and very swollen. 

Does he react if you touch them? If they are not painful to touch, then I would just keep a close eye on them.

If you are planning to get him neutered, you can take him in for a per-neuter check up if you are worried. The vet will be able to tell you if he's testicles are normal or not. Well, you can take him regardless if you plan on neutering or not, it's just that if you are planning now would be a good time considering they are quite prominent now.

-Dawn


----------



## pamnock

Here's a photo of a rabbit with a testicular tumor (left) - on the right is a normal testicle.







A picture would be helpful - from your description, what you are seeing may be normal.


----------



## pamnock

Interesting info in the article. Warning - graphic surgery photos.


----------



## tonyshuman

I hope that's not what's going on here, and that it's a simple edema or an infection.


----------



## pamnock

Without a photo, it's difficult to guess. Could just be a normal testicle.


----------



## tonyshuman

OH I got this confused with another bun with a swollen testicle post-neuter. There's somebody with 3 bunnies that all got neutered at once and one of them isn't healing like the others.

If your bunny has a swollen testicle and he's not neutered, I would definitely get it checked out by a vet, or at the very least post a picture.


----------



## MagneticLove

hello everyone and thanks for all your post!
i have not been able to be online =/
i was trying to get a picture of this testicles but i never do it quickly enough and he hates being on his back but i will get lucky and post one when i have one asap

by the way have any of you guys neutered your buns at Banfield vetenary? the vets that they have at petsmart?


----------



## tonyshuman

I have not had them do it, and I would ask them the same questions you would ask any vet prior to a neuter. How often they do rabbits, what their success rate is, whether they send home pain meds, if they fast the bunny before the procedure, what anesthesia do they use, how many incisions do they make etc. Answers should be, in order: often, 90%+, yes of course, no, the anesthesia depends a bit, for a neuter: 2 incisions.

Edit: Also, what kind of sutures they use. Inside should be dissolving stitches, outside should be wound glue.


----------



## MrsDevlin

I am brand new to bunny's and have 4 satin angoras. They are approx 6 mos old and today I had one in the house and was trying my hand at "the bunny trance" when I noticed that his testicles do not look right. They look swollen to me. Here's a picture. Thoughts?
One picture is him spread eagle in the trance the other is him laying down in his house.


----------



## JBun

You should probably have a vet check it out.


----------



## tonyshuman

I agree; they should look the same on both sides. I'm not sure what's going on there, it could be an issue like the original poster had, or it could be something simple like a retained testicle. Sometimes the testicles don't descend out of the body cavity into the scrotal sacs, which could make one look "deflated." It could also be torsion or some other issue--not necessarily cancer--but definitely get it checked out soon. If you were planning on having him neutered, this may be the perfect time. If not, he may not be a good quality breeding buck as it is.


----------

